
2016 Transit of Mercury - tomaac
http://eclipsewise.com/oh/tm2016.html
======
jsingleton
ESA live stream is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM688ZNSyWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM688ZNSyWQ)

Live visible image updated every 30s or so: [http://cesar-
tools.cosmos.esa.int/sun_monitor/image_hel_visi...](http://cesar-
tools.cosmos.esa.int/sun_monitor/image_hel_visible_large_latest.jpg)

------
kstrauser
You can watch online at [http://live.slooh.com/stadium/live/transit-of-
mercury-2016](http://live.slooh.com/stadium/live/transit-of-mercury-2016)

~~~
dhimes
This was excellent. Thank you for the link.

------
_rowstamp
I have a rarely-used telescope and decided to drag it to the top of a parking
deck downtown to view the transit. However, I only brought about 20x (*edit...
confused my 80mm aperture with 400mm focal length) magnification.

Mercury basically looked like a speck of dust on the lens.

That said, there is something about the physical process of amateur astronomy
that still manages to make the experience meaningful.

------
pjdorrell
One thing I learned from watching the transit on a YouTube livestream of
someone else's telescope view (because New Zealand was in the no-see zone) is
that YouTube livestreams have live commenting that works just as good or
better than Periscope, and I was chatting with the owner of the telescope.

The only downside is the lack of easy discovery for current livestreams (if
there's no special event to search for that people would be livestreaming),
which I guess is what YouTube Connect will be all about.

------
shmerl
See also
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuIkL23Bsb8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuIkL23Bsb8)

------
woliveirajr
I swear that first time I read the headline, I thought: now we will begin to
discuss astrology here??? :)

